# Piccino - Tripping electric



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi.

My piccino is tripping the electric and I wondered if anybody would have an idea why.

I went as far changing the fuse but that's my electrical expertise exhausted 

Help appreciated, I need some espresso!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you prepared to take some covers off? With machine unplugged......See if there is any water where it shouldn't be inside the machine... if not then you....Need to be able to get at the end of the heating element.

Then take notes so you can put things back together , then you need to disconnect the wires to the element and keep them from touching anything and switch it back on again whilst ensuring that nobody is touching the machine...... Does it still trip?


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok, popped the back off. No water kicking around. Located the element but can't figure out which wired are which. Think I'll load up the Chemex and try tomorrow


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok, had a play around and can't isolate the fault. I've called Fracino and I'm awaiting a callback with a quote for an engineer. Can anybody recommend another option? I'm based in Wokingham.


----------

